# Putting a shoot through cable system on Hoyt?



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

practice-more said:


> I have been toying with the idea of taking my 06 ProElite (cam 1/2) and converting it to shoot through cables. I was just wondering if anyone here had done it, and had any input. What the effects were on ballance, speed, etc. were.
> 
> I am sure one of you have seen/tried/succeded/failed at it.
> 
> ...


I had my string jig out the other night planning on doing the same thing. Got side tracked and never got any further. You figure it out and I can make the cables.

Bill


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*?*

I'm trying to picture how a shoot thru system will work on any bow with only one split yolk. Or is that Yokel?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's a couple of pictures of the two ways to do it. One splits the power cable and the control cable and uses 3 splitters. The second way just splits the power cable and uses the cable guard to handle the control cable and one side of the power cable. There is very little pressure from the control cable at full draw and the power cable is just being held in place by the slider, with no weight added to the cable guard.
I've tried both ways and the simple one works best for me, with just the power cable split. It removes a lot of cable guard torque. If you do it, you'll see a large change in your windage adjustment without the torque. No speed gain but the bow shoots great like this.
I'll be selling the splitters, starting in Gainesville and at the other shoots where I set up.
Joe B.
Zenith Archery


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks, zenarc*

I was stressed over that one! Now I understand.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

zenarch said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of the two ways to do it. One splits the power cable and the control cable and uses 3 splitters. The second way just splits the power cable and uses the cable guard to handle the control cable and one side of the power cable. There is very little pressure from the control cable at full draw and the power cable is just being held in place by the slider, with no weight added to the cable guard.
> I've tried both ways and the simple one works best for me, with just the power cable split. It removes a lot of cable guard torque. If you do it, you'll see a large change in your windage adjustment without the torque. No speed gain but the bow shoots great like this.
> I'll be selling the splitters, starting in Gainesville and at the other shoots where I set up.
> Joe B.
> Zenith Archery



Are the splitters available thru the mail now? PM me the info if they are. 

This will make loading a Hoyt Elite series bow challenging.

Bill


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

this is my buddies ultratec with command cams


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Just one more ?*

I was sitting here thinking about this whole thing and I come up with anther question.

If I were to get a left handed (I shoot RH) bottom cam 1/2 (or any other pair of RH, LH bottom cams of the cam 1/2 variety) could I put in on in place of my top cam and by that create a dual cam bow. Then I could change the axle on the top to a longer one, allowing me to connect a split yolk to that axle as well. 
Then I could have 2 cables with split yolks and only need to have 2 "splitters" just before the cables connect to the opposite cam. In a sence I would then have 2 buss cables and have eliminated the control cable. 

Oh, and for those of you who add the "splitters" does the added mass on the cables affect speed, vibration, hand shock, etc.?

Just a thought,
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

hayman said:


> Are the splitters available thru the mail now? PM me the info if they are.
> 
> This will make loading a Hoyt Elite series bow challenging.
> 
> Bill



You can get some similar better splitter units through Genesisarchery.com.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

zenarch said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of the two ways to do it. One splits the power cable and the control cable and uses 3 splitters. The second way just splits the power cable and uses the cable guard to handle the control cable and one side of the power cable. There is very little pressure from the control cable at full draw and the power cable is just being held in place by the slider, with no weight added to the cable guard.
> I've tried both ways and the simple one works best for me, with just the power cable split. It removes a lot of cable guard torque. If you do it, you'll see a large change in your windage adjustment without the torque. No speed gain but the bow shoots great like this.
> I'll be selling the splitters, starting in Gainesville and at the other shoots where I set up.
> Joe B.
> Zenith Archery


Just curious, how did you keep the control cable from twisting. was this a problem.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Deezlin said:


> You can get some similar better splitter units through Genesisarchery.com.


Deezlin,
These are the Genesis splitters. I'm going to show some of their stuff at the 3D shoots this year. I won't be selling them through my web site, but you can buy them direct from Don at Genesis.
The control cable needs to not have a lot of twists in it because it does want to untwist. The contact with the split bus cable actually keeps it from turning. This is the reason I like the one splitter option. Much cleaner but still very effective. I don't notice any difference in the way the bow feels Vs the cable guard setup.

Mitch,
Good luck with that one. Get some Command cams if you want a two cam bow, as shown in the other pictures. Nice set up.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

jdog94 said:


> this is my buddies ultratec with command cams


jdog,
Did he strip that bow and polish everything? Looks great but he must work at keeping it looking like that.
Joe B.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

zenarch said:


> Mitch,
> Good luck with that one. Get some Command cams if you want a two cam bow, as shown in the other pictures. Nice set up.
> Joe B.


I know I could do that, but I am just looking to do something different. 
I just like putting my own little touch on things. Some times it makes it better, and other times not so much, but either way it makes it "mine"

Thanks for the input guys,

Mitch


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

zenarch said:


> jdog,
> Did he strip that bow and polish everything? Looks great but he must work at keeping it looking like that.
> Joe B.


yup he stripped and polished it


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Why ??*

Why ?? you want to transform a original shoot through bow ( Proelite or Ultraelite ) Could you reach and pass the bow performance ?? and u need more or just to play with him??

I had a Protec and now I bought a Ultraelite here on AT , I can´t wait to get it and test the Shoot Through TEC riser.

see us
Jorge


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

glrjola4 said:


> Why ?? you want to transform a original shoot through bow ( Proelite or Ultraelite ) Could you reach and pass the bow performance ?? and u need more or just to play with him??
> 
> I had a Protec and now I bought a Ultraelite here on AT , I can´t wait to get it and test the Shoot Through TEC riser.
> 
> ...


Jorge,
The shoot through risers still use the cable guard the same as the Tec risers do. For a true shoot through system you need to take the buss cable pressure off the cable guard to minimize the torque it causes. All the Elite riser does is add stiffness to the riser in the area of the sight window cut out.
Joe B.


----------

